# A&K and Ritz-Carlton Partnership



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 22, 2010)

Member communication regarding Abercrombie & Kent Residence Club and Ritz-Carlton Destination Club exchange:

"I am pleased to announce an opportunity for you to access a new collection of luxury residences in ten exceptional resort destinations, thanks to a new exchange partnership affiliated with The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club®.

Through a one-year complimentary membership in the Lion & Crown Travel Company, A&K Residence Club equity members may trade Club nights for stays at Ritz-Carlton® Club residences in the following locations:

Abaco, Bahamas Kauai Lagoons, Kauai, Hawaii 
Aspen Highlands, Colorado North Lake Tahoe, California 
Bachelor Gulch, Colorado San Francisco, California 
Vail, Colorado* St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands 
Kapalua Bay, Maui, Hawaii Jupiter, Florida 

Like A&K Residence Club, The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club takes pride in high-caliber residences and outstanding service, so you can rely on the same standard of excellence you are accustomed to with our Club while traveling to a Ritz-Carlton Club destination. You may arrange for all the same services and amenities as Ritz-Carlton Club members while in residence, including airport pick-up and pre-arrival grocery shopping. The on-site Club Concierge is also available to assist with last-minute activity and dining reservations.

Your Global Experience Manager is available to answer any questions you may have regarding this program, and FAQs are accessible from the members-only site.

We are committed to providing exciting new ways for our Club members to experience the extraordinary on every journey."

As a member, this is a very exciting exchange partnership.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 22, 2010)

so exchange between AKRC and RCDC?

"one-year complimentary membership in the Lion & Crown Travel Company"
dont get this choice of wording.

it seems to be the holding company for portfolio memberships / unsold fractional inventory / etc, and potentially residences in the future.


----------



## willmyclubmakeit (Oct 22, 2010)

*cool*

this sounds interesting.  what is the current AK deal for us lost UE members--does anyone know?  who should we contact?


----------



## Leonardo (Oct 23, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> "one-year complimentary membership in the Lion & Crown Travel Company"
> dont get this choice of wording.
> 
> it seems to be the holding company for portfolio memberships / unsold fractional inventory / etc, and potentially residences in the future.



Yes:

"The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club is comprised of trust sites and sites available for usage through the Lion & Crown Travel Company, LLC; please see the Bleu Vacation Ownership Plan for information."


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 23, 2010)

That question is answered in the A&K FAQ.  In typical A&K fashion , at launch of the program, they've got a 7 page FAQ ready to roll.  (Since sarcasm is hard to get across in writing, I do mean that endearingly.)  The exchange program is initially for one year (2011), but will continue depending on member feedback.

The interesting piece will be the exchange values.  You've got the complicated point system on the RC side, and you've got one night for one night on the A&K side.  Basically, could get more or less than one night on the RC side, depending on size of accomodations, time of year, etc.  I'm going to be looking into this and will report back.

Not sure what the offer is for UE members.  I'd call Gaia Banovich to see - 720-375-0015.  

Good to see A&K and RC have a larger relationship (rewards program and now this).


----------



## ClubsRDead (Oct 23, 2010)

AAAAAAAHHHHHH.....Here we go again.  

AK offer for UE members?

That might work for some of those that are NOT part of the AK litigation.  There is to be additional mediation this coming week so maybe, finally AK will do what is right here.

It's ironic to me that all the UE / UR / PE folks expect or expected every club out there to give us a "deal" for our poor decisions and bad luck of joining if not one, two dc's - but AK to most is the single biggest disappointment because they did nothing to make things better for us when TH went down the tubes.

It doesn't appear they've had much growth since their founding and joining the other two clubs together other than "dues only trials" but thats been likely more related to poor market conditions than the actual product.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 28, 2010)

Press release which has a few additional items:

http://www.ritzcarltonclub.com/ritz...UB-UNVEIL-FIRST-OF-ITS-KIND-PARTNERSHIP.shtml

"...“Beyond our exceptional Ritz-Carlton Destination Club properties, it is our mission to continually offer our discerning Members the finest partners and most exclusive vacation experiences,” said Peter J. Watzka, executive vice president and chief operating officer for The Ritz-Carlton Development Company, Inc. (an affiliate of The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company, LLC). “We see this relationship as a tremendous first step in building a worldwide, branded network of exchange and travel services for the destination club segment.” 

“Additionally, we see our alliance with Abercrombie & Kent Residence Club as a logical extension of the newly formed relationship between The Ritz-Carlton and Abercrombie & Kent brands announced with the launch of The Ritz-Carlton Rewards program last month,” continued Watzka...."

"Ritz-Carlton Destination Club Members may also escape with Abercrombie & Kent on a variety of luxury and adventure travel experiences, discovering inspiring destinations that include Antarctica, China, India and the Galápagos Islands, at their most intimate and authentic. The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club Members can participate in this program in a variety of ways, including preferred access to Abercrombie & Kent tours on all seven continents; opportunities to participate in three exclusive trips created especially for The Ritz-Carlton Destination Club Members in 2011; and the option to utilize Abercrombie & Kent Private Travel to personalize itineraries through their Member Experience Advisor." 


Additional coverage on partnership:

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/ritz-abercrombie-partnership.html

"...Abercrombie & Kent Residence Club is the first external affiliate of the Lion & Crown. The broader plan is to add other, qualified external parties as affiliates of the exchange and further increase the travel options for all members."


http://www.destinationclubnews.com/News_Ritz_Carlton_and_AK_Residence_Club_Forge_Partnership.php

"...The news of an alliance between Ritz-Carlton and Abercrombie & Kent would ordinarily be at the top of everyone's interest list in the destination club industry, but similar to Gehrig, most have their eyes on another situation at present: the Ultimate Escapes bankruptcy and the subsequent agreement with Demeure. "

Susan Kime Luxist article:

http://www.luxist.com/2010/10/25/abercrombie-and-kent-residence-club-and-the-ritz-carlton-destinati/

Fractional Life:

http://www.fractionallife.com/news_ritzcarlton_and_abercrombie__kent_announce_tieup1283.asp


I'll report on the overall value from the A&K side of things once we can make reservations.


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too.. I'll be calling first thing on Monday..


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 30, 2010)

OK, I ran through about 15 different sample exchanges (they had the "calculator" available on Friday).  I would say the arrangement is fair given you're dealing with two different systems.  I don't think either side gets a windfall, which is I guess what you'd expect for an arrangement between these companies.

Essentially, as examples, it seems that the Florida, San Francisco and St. Thomas exchanges are even or close to even for high season for the largest units that they've got (4BR for Florida, 3BR for San Francisco; 3BR for St. Thomas).  If you go with smaller units (1BR or 2BR) or off season (e.g., Vail in June), you can pick up additional nights, in many cases double the nights.

Conversely, if you're going with major holidays or ski places during prime skiing season for the larger units, you've got to put in more A&K nights than what you get from RC.  For example, a 4BR in Vail or Tahoe for President's Day weekend is about double the nights.  It seems like I checked the rates for this or Aspen (a larger unit on the hotel side), and it was an obscene amount of money, so again it's probably fair.

Accordingly, when I look at our travel plans, I am much more likely to use RC exchanges for non-ski destinations, non-holiday periods, essentially run-of-the mill high season travel, or I'll try to pick up additional nights by using smaller accomodations if it's just my spouse and I or I'm wiling to go non-peak.  I could definitely see using the exchange for San Francisco, Florida, and St. Thomas.

Conversely, I'll stay on the A&K side of things for holidays, larger accomodations in ski destinations, and the beautiful, ocean front/ocean view free-standing homes with pool in Punta Mita, T&C, Hawaii and Cabo (which I prefer to the condo style homes of RC).

I guess when I step back, I do think this is a great option for members to have, because it does provide additional locations at RC properties and a way to eek out more nights when a 6,000+ sq. ft. home is overkill or have the flexibility to travel during non-peak times.

I'd be curious to hear an RC member's perspective on things if any are floating around the boards.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 30, 2010)

TarheelTraveler said:


> Florida, San Francisco and St. Thomas exchanges are even or close to even for high season for the largest units that they've got (4BR for Florida, 3BR for San Francisco; 3BR for St. Thomas).  If you go with smaller units (1BR or 2BR) or off season (e.g., Vail in June), you can pick up additional nights, in many cases double the nights.
> 
> major holidays or ski places during prime skiing season for the larger units, you've got to put in more A&K nights than what you get from RC.  For example, a 4BR in Vail or Tahoe for President's Day weekend is about double the nights.



good info. 

how does the actual "exchange" process work?

RCDC only has unsold inventory itself. then RC owners can deposit 2 weeks.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 30, 2010)

In order to book it, you contact your A&K travel planner, and then they can immediately check availability and nights required for what you have in mind.

I think RC has a good amount of unsold inventory that is part of this, as well as what owners put up as Kage noted.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Nov 5, 2010)

A couple of interesting tidbits here about the response from members and the future:

http://www.fractionallife.com/news_...ward_for_ritzcarlton_destination_club1295.asp

“...We had already established a relationship at the brand level, which goes back to the recent launch of the Ritz-Carlton Rewards programme, in which Abercrombie & Kent is a featured partner, so when we had the opportunity to talk about our residence and destination clubs being affiliated, the groundwork had already been done.”

Phillips thinks the alliance is a logical way for companies who share a similar ethos to add something to both partners' offering. “In this day and age it's very smart for clubs to look at how they can add benefits and features for their members without going through the traditional development process, which is not an easy thing to do these days.”

And if the reaction of Ritz-Carlton's members is anything to go by, the club has found a winning formula, which is likely to be replicated with other partners in the future. “We've had a very positive response to this announcement, both from our members and from others in the industry,” says Phillips. “It's great to be able to announce some good news for the membership , because they are the people who make these clubs work. More than 10 per cent of our membership responded favourably to this announcement directly to us in the first 24 hours. We've had 300 or so calls and emails saying 'Wow, this is great'. And we're now starting to see that there are other potential partners out there who are interested in being part of this as well.”

“My near-term focus is going to be on finding other partners like Abercrombie & Kent that can help to grow and build what will be a first-of-its-kind exchange platform in the luxury sector. We'll be largely talking to traditional lodging-based clubs and programmes. It's all about lifestyle and there are a lot of different partnership opportunities out there to give our members that Ritz-Carlton lifestyle,” concludes ..."


----------



## ClubsRDead (Nov 5, 2010)

I am apt (well....maybe) to quit being such a nay-sayer and pay a little attention to what they (AK, Ritz) etc. are doing.  Compared to what has been happening with our UE clusterf*ck, it might be a decent option and, I like some of the things I have been hearing as of late.  Especially considering some of the "other" news that has been released relative to this situation.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting summary of the most popular destinations so far in the exchange:

http://destinationclubnews.com/News_DUO_and_Abercrombie_and_Kent_Host_Webinars.php

"Geoffrey Kent, the man behind Abercrombie & Kent and the Abercrombie & Kent Residence Club, and Gaia Banovich, hosted their own webinar just a few short hours before DUO, outlining their equity based structure and an attractive incentive ending on December 15, 2010. New members will receive 15 complimentary nights over their first three years of membership. The other exciting news coming out of the club in recent weeks has been a partnership with the Ritz-Carlton Destination Club, giving members even more vacation options by allowing them the option to convert their nights into access at Ritz-Carlton Destination Club residences. So date, Jupiter, Florida has been the most popular Ritz-Carlton destination for A&K members, followed by St. Thomas, San Francisco, and Hawaii. From the Ritz-Carlton Destination Club side, the Abercrombie & Kent Residence Club homes in Scottsdale, Jackson Hole, Turks & Caicos, and Snowmass/Aspen have topped the list."


----------



## UrD0NE (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhh 



ClubsRDead said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHH.....Here we go again.
> 
> AK offer for UE members?
> 
> ...


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Apr 26, 2011)

ClubsRDead said:


> I am apt (well....maybe) to quit being such a nay-sayer and pay a little attention to what they (AK, Ritz) etc. are doing.  Compared to what has been happening with our UE clusterf*ck, it might be a decent option and, I like some of the things I have been hearing as of late.  Especially considering some of the "other" news that has been released relative to this situation.



Just curious, what did you end up doing, CRD, if anything?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 26, 2011)

TarheelTraveler said:


> Just curious, what did you end up doing, CRD, if anything?



said they were joining in december and february >
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1070184&postcount=1225


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 3, 2011)

http://destinationclubnews.com/News_Abercrombie_and_Kent_Prepares_For_Annual_Member_Call.php

doh, bumped wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 8, 2011)

NeilGoBlue said:


> I just got back from the Ritz Residences at 690 Market St.
> 
> It was incredible.  I also thought the yearly dues for a full residence was fair, given the service that you receive.  I don't know much about the fractionals.



club residence via AK exchange?



NeilGoBlue said:


> Yes..
> 
> The RCDC service is the best I've ever seen.  Structurally, they are just set up better than all other clubs.  Valet, doormen, concierges, on site, 24 hours a day... You pass them every time you exit/enter the club... I could go on and on..



imagine if the service was even better. i dont understand why there arent more hotel properties in DCs. also, the banyan tree private collection works better than RC "DC."



NeilGoBlue said:


> There were certainly some downsides too.. But not the service...


smaller condo?


----------



## willmyclubmakeit (May 9, 2011)

*Duo*

If you like Ritz, just think you could be a Q Duo member at a much more reasonable cost and get access to two 3 bedroom condos at Vail.  This was one of the draws for me to join Duo.  Of course the rest of the RCDC limited offerings are not available but the mountain property was my first priority (and I have three reservations there in my first year as a member and hopefully one more still to book).


----------



## TarheelTraveler (May 9, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://destinationclubnews.com/News_Abercrombie_and_Kent_Prepares_For_Annual_Member_Call.php
> 
> doh, bumped wrong thread. sorry.



Kage - Not sure if you're asking about the call or not.  However, it was a good call.  Member satisfaction is up again to 96% for destination hosts, member reps. and overall club satisfaction.  92% on the residence satisfaction. CFO went through financials.  Cash in all accounts up significantly.  Dues revenue up significantly with operating expenses essentially level.  No debt.  Only 1 leased property (other than the villa weeks which accounts for a 1/2 of a house). Clean audit opinion from KPMG.  Went through capital improvements for 2010 and those for 2011.

Went through industry changes (# of clubs originally and who's left now).  8:1 member to house ratio with those remaining in industry which is significantly higher than max. or current with A&K.

The RC properties definitely look great.  I haven't taken advantage of them yet, but certainly will.  The "problem" with them is that they are smaller and less family friendly than the A&K properties.  However, they are great for a trip with the spouse, and with the exchange, you can do pretty well for either smaller accomodations or shoulder seasons.  However, when I've checked for other trips, I'm better off on the A&K side for most family trips in peak seasons.


----------



## NeilGoBlue (May 9, 2011)

The key for RCDC exchange is to take the off times.   We booked the San Fran trip sun-fri.  We received a good exchange 'rate'.  We also booked Jupiter Florida during the last week in august and Received an incredible deal.

The condo was definitely smaller than ideal.  It was a 1 bedroom (just the wife and I)

It was fine, just substantially smaller than the AK NY condo.

It wasn't as big, it wasn't supplied with as many amenities (small things) as AK.  It was furnished like a very upscale hotel room, vs a 2nd home alternative.  

It wasn't worse than AK, just different with different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 9, 2011)

what is the range of exchange rates?

1 AK night = x > x RCDC nights


----------



## TarheelTraveler (May 9, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> what is the range of exchange rates?
> 
> 1 AK night = x > x RCDC nights



It varies quite dramatically.  In some cases, you can get double or somewhat more RC nights than your A&K nights, and other times you've got to put in, as an example, two A&K nights to get an RC night.  There are a few examples up above for actual availability that I've had run.


----------



## NeilGoBlue (May 9, 2011)

I booked six nights at Jupiter for 1 AK night. (last week in august, 2 BD)

Sweet deal.


I booked 5 nights at San Fran (1 bedroom) for 2 AK nights.

I also looked at a holiday week at a ski location and it would have been 14 AK nights for 7 RC nights.


----------

